

Want to get into Y Combinator? Here's 4 things Not to do - rl12345
http://m.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/02/06/want-to-get-into-y-combinator-heres.html

======
rl12345
_#2: Don’t have an unfair equity split_

This made me wonder if Facebooks' initial cap. tablet would be considered an
unfair split?

